
Windows 10 vs. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Performance on AMD Ryzen 9 3900X - programd
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=3900x-windows10-ubuntu&num=1
======
jchw
Interesting. The compilation speeds are probably not surprising, I am guessing
that is mostly a function of how much faster process creation/forking is under
Linux.

------
mrmondo
Would be interesting to see this on a more modern kernel, I believe this older
LTS Ubuntu uses Kernel 4.15, I’m sure they’ve back ported some security fixes
etc but it won’t be the same as running the current stable kernel (5.2.3),
perhaps a test on the current stable Fedora release with Kernel-ml from Elrepo
would be a more fair / up-to-date test.

~~~
sfshaw
You're looking for this:

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5....](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.2-5.3-Ryzen-9-3900X)

